# Sleep well little one :(



## freekygeeky (May 25, 2007)

I found one of my mice dead this morning.
Suspected kidney faliure.
Im so sorry little one 
I knwo you had a great time in the short time you were with me
you love your treats! and you loved to snuggle up in the little house!
as well as eating it!
Im sorry i didnt spot it a little earlier on, i realy am.
Sleep well little one, me my family and all your sisters will miss you 
You were my favourite 

R.I.P

Photo taken last week


----------



## devilsofdarkness (Mar 26, 2006)

ah r.i.p little mousie.....Ive got one exactly the same as that one and would be heartbroken to lose her....

Sleep well and play well 

xxx


----------



## freekygeeky (May 25, 2007)

devilsofdarkness said:


> ah r.i.p little mousie.....Ive got one exactly the same as that one and would be heartbroken to lose her....
> 
> Sleep well and play well
> 
> xxx





r.i.p


----------



## NikkiB (Aug 10, 2008)

im totally not a mouse or rat person, but thats cute!!!!! :flrt:


RIP little one!!


----------



## freekygeeky (May 25, 2007)

NikkiB said:


> im totally not a mouse or rat person, but thats cute!!!!! :flrt:
> 
> 
> RIP little one!!



i wasnt until recently... 
they are normally frozen in my frezeer!!!!


----------



## ditta (Sep 18, 2006)

rest in peace little mouse


----------



## Bailey_Dragon (Apr 6, 2008)

RIP little one


----------



## freekygeeky (May 25, 2007)

ditta said:


> rest in peace little mouse





Bailey_Dragon said:


> RIP little one



thank you


----------



## NikkiB (Aug 10, 2008)

i had an incident with a half dead mouse when i was young and i just cant 'do' mice, although i can watch the snakes feeding on them, i couldnt touch it lol i know im a freak.

im sure yours brought u lots of happiness, and memories last for many years after pets have passed babe xxx




freekygeeky said:


> i wasnt until recently...
> they are normally frozen in my frezeer!!!!


----------



## freekygeeky (May 25, 2007)

NikkiB said:


> i had an incident with a half dead mouse when i was young and i just cant 'do' mice, although i can watch the snakes feeding on them, i couldnt touch it lol i know im a freak.
> 
> im sure yours brought u lots of happiness, and memories last for many years after pets have passed babe xxx



hehe 

thank you


----------



## PRS (Dec 31, 2007)

Rip, sorry that ya lil one passed away mate.


----------



## neil270289 (Sep 14, 2008)

RIP lil mouse..... i have 2 gerbils and would be heart broken to lose them.... im sorry for your loss


----------



## selkie (Sep 3, 2008)

im sorry poor mousie RIP


----------



## civic_girl (Sep 14, 2008)

Ahhh I didnt like mice till 2 weeks ago at a farm, wanting another guinea we came away with 2 mice, lol. One white, one brown and looks like Stuart Little, haha. Starting to get attached tho, jut hate the fact they constantly turd all over and its sticky, lol : )

Sorry for your loss, R.I.P little mousey


----------



## Shel08 (Sep 25, 2008)

Sorry about your loss, I was heart broken when my mice died so I know how you feel. Lovely pic by the way!


----------



## Iliria (Jan 19, 2007)

r.i.p


----------

